# Has anyone seen my puppy?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's adorable!

My kid likes dog toys and my dogs like kid toys. I wash them all every day and that's the best I can do! LOL


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

He is sooo cute! What do you feed him? He looks so healthy and happy.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

What a change from the first little furry pictures we saw of him! I just love his colour!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

BJSalz said:


> He is sooo cute! What do you feed him? He looks so healthy and happy.


Thanks! He's on Fromm. It's been GREAT for him! I've really seen a difference. Can't say enough good things about it. I just wish it were a bit cheaper and that someone local sold it. Oh well.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I love the long legs/big face stage! I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's all grown up  (Not that that will ever happen...he'll probably be a puppy forever:curtain


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pics of a beautiful boy ! We have the same green/orange duck at our house !


----------



## aluna86jh (Feb 17, 2009)

That's what happened to my Haley. One minute she's a little fluffball and next she's practically grown. Your dog is adorable!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Winchester is very handsome. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He's really handsome! I just love the laughing picture.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok I admit it.

I stole your fluffy puppy and replaced him with Mr Long-legs.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Winchester is getting so big and handsome!  I always LOVE your pictures!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Ok I admit it.
> 
> I stole your fluffy puppy and replaced him with Mr Long-legs.


I _KNEW_ it was someone on here! Hand him over. I know where you live... uh, I mean... post!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You need to have him take up smoking ciggarettes. I've heard that will stunt their growth.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a handosme boy! Great shots too...what camera do you have? I'm looking into buying a new one.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,what a handsome young boy!!Love this clunky age stage.Big ears,long legs.....ohhh brings memories.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling! They do grow so quickly. Great pictures!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Enjoy this special time as much as you can...... 'cause it sure doesn't seem to last very long (as you're finding out). He's a great looking "little" boy and you have some marvelous pics of him.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Winchester could be my favorite puppy on this forum. It's probably a combination of your talent in photography and his adorable features. I can't get enough of that little guy.

Are those taken with a 1.8 prime lense. The DOF between his face and chest is amazing.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Winchester is such a cute puppy!! He is growing very fast. Great pictures!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawww...great pictures of your handsome boy! They do seem to grow right before your eyes!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang! I knew someone would beat me too it. Now who was it that took him? I must go back and re-read the thread, so I know where to find him, heheheh.

Still, long-leg-chew boy is pretty cute too!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I always love looking at your pictures, they are just so stunning! Of course having such a cute model does not hurt!

Winchester sure is getting big, but that’s what happens, I felt the same way with Mira… I always tell people to take lots of pictures, but I don’t think you have a problem in that department!!!

Here is a picture of Mira at 8 weeks and another at 16 weeks (I added a third at 17 months)


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

grrrick said:


> Winchester could be my favorite puppy on this forum. It's probably a combination of your talent in photography and his adorable features. I can't get enough of that little guy.
> 
> Are those taken with a 1.8 prime lense. The DOF between his face and chest is amazing.


Thanks!!! I definitely have my favorites on the forum too. I love this place!

Yes, they were taken with my 85mm 1.8 prime lens. It's my favorite. Oh, and to answer someone else's earlier question, I use a Canon 5D digital slr camera.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Story...yep, they grow way too fast! The Switch is a Good one however, isn't it? Wait for the rebellious months...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous and if you dont want him, I will take that strange dog off your hands. That is my favorite age, all legs and ears. Winchester is growing up to be a very handsome boy from that cute little puppy.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

awww, i know exactly what you mean! great pictures, he is gorgeous!


----------



## seethroughhero (Jun 24, 2009)

It's so scary almost how much Winchester looks like Chloe. I'mm post some updated pictures of her to show the comparisons. Although they won't look as professional as yours! 

Seriously, some pictures I couldn't even tell it wasn't my dog!!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 35mm 1.8 lens on order. I'm really looking forward to it and have a feeling it's going to be on my camera ALOT.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

grrrick said:


> I have a 35mm 1.8 lens on order. I'm really looking forward to it and have a feeling it's going to be on my camera ALOT.


I have that lens as well. It is nice! You will love it.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

He is just freakin' adorable...and the photos are GREAT!!!!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

What a handsome boy he his! Love him with your sons toy, that sure is a great picture. Golden's are just so photogenic!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Good looking guy. Can't wait to see him in a few months when his coat feathers out!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OH my gosh has he grown! Still absolutely gorgeous, though!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hm... yep totally doesn't look like Winchester to me. BUT, he is a pretty handsome looking pup, I think you should keep him!  Love the pics, he is one of my favs on here, too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a new camera on my Christmas List. I have camera envy! Winchester is growing up so fast! He's now hitting my favorite puppy stage...biiigg ears, looonngg legs, and adorable goofiness. Though you obviously have a nice camera, you have an even better subject to work with. Lucky You.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

He is so cute...I love all the pictures.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful Boy you got there and wonderful photos.

Take ALL you can. I just had to make our last thread in the puppy forum :-( 

Well, it's not that bad... We're having "big dog" fun now, but boy do I miss those puppy moments (even the landshark phase)...


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> Thanks! He's on Fromm. It's been GREAT for him! I've really seen a difference. Can't say enough good things about it. I just wish it were a bit cheaper and that someone local sold it. Oh well.


I live in Wisconsin, where it's made. Do you have to pay to have someone ship it? Right now we have the Fresh duck & sweet potato. 
He does have a beautiful coat!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Winchester*

Winchester is SIMPLY ADORABLE!!

18 weeks old!! Wow! 

I love all of your pictures but especially the laughing picture!!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

They grow up so fast! My in-laws saw Dory last weekend, then again this weekend and could see how much she'd grown in just seven days. I've noticed it, but it takes Bart a little while to notice it.

Winchester's such a lean, muscular-looking, handsome fellow now! Not that he wasn't always cute, but he's looking like a teenager.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindy72183 said:


> I live in Wisconsin, where it's made. Do you have to pay to have someone ship it? Right now we have the Fresh duck & sweet potato.
> He does have a beautiful coat!


Lucky you! I order mine from k9cuisine.com and since it's over $50 it's free shipping. Thank goodness! I would hate to pay shipping.



paula bedard said:


> I have a new camera on my Christmas List. I have camera envy! Winchester is growing up so fast! He's now hitting my favorite puppy stage...biiigg ears, looonngg legs, and adorable goofiness. Though you obviously have a nice camera, you have an even better subject to work with. Lucky You.


Thanks! I feel very lucky. I hope you get the camera you are asking for. Careful though if it's a dSLR. Once you get one you'll want more and more lenses. $$$ 



RENEESDOG said:


> Good looking guy. Can't wait to see him in a few months when his coat feathers out!


ME TOO!!! I'm excited to see if he will look like his dad. He's gorgeous!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love that stage...he is so cute.


----------

